# Abc News Person Of The Week - Bert Brady Video



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I had the great opportunity to meet with Bert Brady and several others that participate in the welcome the troops home
initiative in DFW. Meeting with Bert in Dallas this week was a truly inspiring moment for me and listening to the stories that
he tells about the troops deep felt sincere gratefullness brought tears to my eyes.

I hope you enjoy this video of the work these fine people do as much as I did.

Bert Brady


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video. I wish this were happening at all the major airports so that every soldier coming home would get to feel the appreciation and receive the thanks that they all deserve. Hard not to get teary eyed when you see how surprised and humble that these wonderful men and women are.

God Bless America!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Story - Thanks for sharing!! What a great way to honor these vetereans returning home!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, great story.

Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Now that is a great American, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

*That was awesome!!*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a great man and a wonderful cause! All of our heros deserve to feel special and appreciated like that...

I only wish that our Vietnam vets could have experienced that same welcome home upon their return.


----------

